# Glory be to...



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

God, Buddah, Mercadona or your God of choice.
It's tipping it down here!
Just got back from Asturias and tomorrow we go to the UK. Maybe I _*can*_ make it through the summer!!!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> God, Buddah, Mercadona or your God of choice.
> It's tipping it down here!
> Just got back from Asturias and tomorrow we go to the UK. Maybe I _*can*_ make it through the summer!!!




Funny! When I started my career I became friends with one of the leaders of the massive Gay population in Houston. Bill was a very professional therapist and he had a small room off his therapy office in which were Stars of David, crosses, prayer rugs, chimes, statues of Buddah, and Indian Gods. His philosophy was just go in there and pray and keep as many bases covered as possible. Great guy but another AIDS death. I hope somebody was listening to him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Apparently we're in for a heatwave next week in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Apparently we're in for a heatwave next week in the UK.


Well I'm seeing 24º as the highest temp for when we're over. If that's a heatwave then I'm happy!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well I'm seeing 24º as the highest temp for when we're over. If that's a heatwave then I'm happy!




We have lower than normal temps for the past couple of weeks. One day was 30 though. Of course, here in Jaca that's hot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> God, Buddah, Mercadona or your God of choice.
> It's tipping it down here!
> Just got back from Asturias and tomorrow we go to the UK. Maybe I _*can*_ make it through the summer!!!


Please, please, please send some rain over here!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Please, please, please send some rain over here!


No way!
Today all for us. Tomorrow we'd like a storm free sky please, to fly to the UK.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Please, please, please send some rain over here!


Rain and thunderstorms forecast tomorrow in Valencia south and Alicante north - at last!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> God, Buddah, Mercadona or your God of choice.
> It's tipping it down here!
> Just got back from Asturias and tomorrow we go to the UK. Maybe I _*can*_ make it through the summer!!!


What does 'it's tipping it down here' mean? :confused2:


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> What does 'it's tipping it down here' mean? :confused2:]
> 
> It's raining cats and dogs


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Roy C said:


> AllHeart said:
> 
> 
> > What does 'it's tipping it down here' mean? :confused2:]
> ...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> AllHeart said:
> 
> 
> > What does 'it's tipping it down here' mean? :confused2:
> ...


Thank you Roy 

All I could think of is....what is tipping what? :confused2: Now I know what it means, but it still doesn't make sense. You Brits and your expressions, eh?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> What does 'it's tipping it down here' mean? :confused2:


As Roy said raining a lot
tip verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner&apos;s Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
Scroll down to idioms, it's the second one


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I was in PW's neck of the woods this afternoon and can confirm that cats and dogs were spotted.

I was actually visiting a friend to go for a swim. 
The roads were visibly steaming when I drove home.

When I arrived home, a ten minute journey, my water butt held about 2tbsp and the garden was still bone dry. Such is life!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Madliz said:


> I was in PW's neck of the woods this afternoon and can confirm that cats and dogs were spotted.
> 
> I was actually visiting a friend to go for a swim.
> The roads were visibly steaming when I drove home.
> ...


Your water butt held about 2 tbsp? That's a pretty tiny butt you have. Or it's yet another British expression that I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More to report.
There is a delicious COOL breeze making its way right through the house. Think I'm going to go to bed now - without the fan!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Our little sticky out bit on the right is under Yellow Advisory for rain & storms this morning.

It's cloudy but I'm not holding my breath........

Definitely a little cooler though


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

YEAH! It's raining - I've counted 3 drops so far!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The storms haven't reached us yet, they are forecast for later today, but it is already much cooler than it was for part of last week. Last Thursday and Friday we had temperatures of 42 and 39 respectively, then on Saturday it fell to 30 and today 28 is forecast with no more very high temperatures showing on the forecast. That's early in August for the temperatures to fall, normally it is towards the end of the month.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> YEAH! It's raining - I've counted 3 drops so far!


I had to turn my chair cushion over


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well not sure how much rain we got this morning but I left my laptop out overnight and it obviously rained enough to cook it.
Every time I plug it in the power trips, it wont turn on either and has a little orange light that wont go off.

Oops.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Well not sure how much rain we got this morning but I left my laptop out overnight and it obviously rained enough to cook it.
> Every time I plug it in the power trips, it wont turn on either and has a little orange light that wont go off.
> 
> Oops.


Big OOPS  


Apparently we had 0.2mm overnight here.... not that I noticed, but it was enough to make a friend's outdoor cushions a bit more than damp. I saw the yellow advisory before I went to bed, so washing which hadn't dried was hung in the kitchen  


It has been persistently precipitating for at least a couple of hours now. A couple of downpours, but mostly it's just constant drizzle.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> I had to turn my chair cushion over




I feel for you guys on the coast. The past week it has been springlike temps here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Your water butt held about 2 tbsp? That's a pretty tiny butt you have. Or it's yet another British expression that I'm unfamiliar with.




They have adult diapers for that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Our predicted thunderstorms and showers never arrived - don't know whether to be glad or sorry! I did sleep without the fan on for the first time since June last night, though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Only 29ºC today, too cold to go to the pool :-(

Isn't it funny how after living here for a few years, we think 84ºF in old money is chilly.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Only 29ºC today, too cold to go to the pool :-(
> 
> Isn't it funny how after living here for a few years, we think 84ºF in old money is chilly.


That's why people find it hard to believe they'll feel cold in Spain in the winter once they live here, they see daytime temperatures of 18C and think that's the same as summer in the UK (most days), whereas to us it's freezing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

24º on the thermometer in my local bar today with aircon on.


I was FREEZING!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> God, Buddah, Mercadona or your God of choice.
> It's tipping it down here!
> Just got back from Asturias and tomorrow we go to the UK. Maybe I _*can*_ make it through the summer!!!


Predicting a heatwave in UK with temperatures up to 35C and Lidl have Iberia week. Will be just like home. Although the forecasters could be wrong and the Lidl hams etc could be vile

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/12830.htm


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Predicting a heatwave in UK with temperatures up to 35C and Lidl have Iberia week. Will be just like home. *Although the forecasters could be wrong and the Lidl hams etc could be vile*
> 
> Taste of Iberia - Lidl UK


Your glass is always half empty, isn't it. Try getting a smaller glass!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Your glass is always half empty, isn't it. Try getting a smaller glass!




I prefer a shot glass


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well I am "en la gloria" as they say, in Weston Super Mud. It's around 23 degrees, sunny and with a slight breeze. Met a friend for a coffee on a quiet part of the sea front today and she drove me back in her open top to my dad's where we are sat looking at the garden with the windows open. Not sweating like a pig (or chicken) and perfectly capable of moving around without collapsing of heat exhaustion.
If this is a heatwave Bring It On!!
PS. Think the weather begins to break up tomorrow, but still not what I would call bad weather


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well I am "en la gloria" as they say, in Weston Super Mud. It's around 23 degrees, sunny and with a slight breeze. Met a friend for a coffee on a quiet part of the sea front today and she drove me back in her open top to my dad's where we are sat looking at the garden with the windows open. Not sweating like a pig (or chicken) and perfectly capable of moving around without collapsing of heat exhaustion.
> If this is a heatwave Bring It On!!
> PS. Think the weather begins to break up tomorrow, but still not what I wold call bad weather


I had a thought about sweating pigs & chickens......


Isn't the full phrase _sudar como un pollo al horno_? To sweat like a chicken in the oven? Obviously not literally sweating, but appearing to do so? 

In Spain there are lots of 'roast chicken shops' where they roast chickens on the spit

In the UK, you're more likely to get a spit roast pig

maybe (& this is conjecture) the full phrase in English is _to sweat like a pig on a spit_?




lol - I decided to google before submitting - apparently 'sweat like a pig' has nothing to do with pigs - it's all to do with smelting pig iron 

Sweating Like a Pig | Now I Know


I like my version better


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In France, you sweat like a bullock (suer comme un bœuf). I thought it was the Brits they called_ les rosbif?_


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> lol - I decided to google before submitting - apparently 'sweat like a pig' has nothing to do with pigs - it's all to do with *smelting pig iron*
> 
> Sweating Like a Pig | Now I Know
> 
> ...


If you were a little older, you might have recalled a song by Tennessee Ernie Ford, Lonnie Donegan and many others called "Rock-Island Line" on which, if the train was carrying livestock, passed toll-free. The Driver calls out that, amongst other things, he is carrying "Pigs" but after passing the toll-gate starts bragging that his is carrying "Pig Iron." Lonnie Donegan's version signalled the start of "Skiffle"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> If you were a little older, you might have recalled a song by Tennessee Ernie Ford, Lonnie Donegan and many others called "Rock-Island Line" on which, if the train was carrying livestock, passed toll-free. The Driver calls out that, amongst other things, he is carrying "Pigs" but after passing the toll-gate starts bragging that his is carrying "Pig Iron." Lonnie Donegan's version signalled the start of "Skiffle"


I always regret having missed the skiffle era because I was born a bit too late. And a bit too early for punk, which was a similar "bottom-up" phenomenon although a very different sound. Still, at least I got the Beatles.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonnie Donegan used to live in Fuengirola.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Lonnie Donegan used to live in Fuengirola.


And in Herne Bay. His son is still trotting out the old songs down there in deepest Kent.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, here in South Wales today the air temp is around 25c, in the shelter of our walled garden (a real sun trap) its well over 35c, in fact I've come indoors for a bit before burning flesh on the BBQ.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Down in the bottom left hand corner of Spain the summer has returned. We had a week of chilly weather (below 30ºC) with very high winds but it's back to 37ºC now and the wind has dropped. 

Only two weeks to go and it's September - my second favourite month weatherwise (after May).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Well, here in South Wales today the air temp is around 25c, in the shelter of our walled garden (a real sun trap) its well over 35c, in fact I've come indoors for a bit before burning flesh on the BBQ.


Not your own I hope.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Down in the bottom left hand corner of Spain the summer has returned. We had a week of chilly weather (below 30ºC) with very high winds but it's back to 37ºC now and the wind has dropped.
> 
> Only two weeks to go and it's September - my second favourite month weatherwise (after May).




Hottest day of the year so far here. 31 today. Just came out of Zaragoza where it was 35


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Just driven through Sevilla 42C!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Currently 29C and sunny here, we had rain at some point during the night which seems to have cleared the skies as it was cloudy all day yesterday. Temperatures are forecast to rise gradually this week peaking at 35 on Sunday, then drop back to 29/30 degrees.

This summer has been great, we have only had 6 days in total so far when the temperature has exceeded 35C - 1 of 40 in June and 1 of 42 the first week in August.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Just driven through Sevilla 42C!


WSM awaits you "Jimi" . I've just looked at the Madrid temps. It's 27 degrees now (21:30 Spanish time) whereas the high in Weston was 27 degrees, just enough to work up a light sweat walking back from town and I'm still wearing shorts now - can't remember the last time I did that. 
Back to hot, hot Madrid next week...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been picking tomatoes in the polytunnel and garden itself is again very hot by UK standards. I'll be picking courgettes today and small cucumbers for home made gherkin pickles, some in vinegar and some Kosher style in brine


----------

